# Red dumbo project



## Betta Ed (Aug 11, 2021)

Going to start a new line of red dumbo. 
Will breed 2 pair, 
Super red female x sala dumbo male
Sala dumbo female x super red male

Hope to get some red on this 2 spawn

Super red female








Male sala dumbo








Male super red








Female sala dumbo


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Wow! So pretty! Update us!!!


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

Gorgeous fish! I hope you get what you're trying to achieve with them


----------



## VLM (Jul 21, 2021)

Betta Ed said:


> Going to start a new line of red dumbo.
> Will breed 2 pair,
> Super red female x sala dumbo male
> Sala dumbo female x super red male
> ...


Red❣ Classic❣ Goes well with green plants ❣👍🏻


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Striking! Beautiful fish! Good Luck!


----------



## VLM (Jul 21, 2021)

🌾👀🌴how’s it going?


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

Beautiful fish! I am sure the fry will be lovely 💕


----------



## Betta Ed (Aug 11, 2021)

Hi guys, i fail to breed both. Sadly, after remove from breed tank, 1 pair die. From tht day onwards its like war for me, most of my fish got affected with unknow disease. 
The other pair fail as well, the male try to curl up female but the female move away, sadly aswell, the female die today, trying my best to save it tho. 
I did trial and error and i suspect the almond leave extract tht i bought for the 1st time is the culprit. Yesterday i stop using it and chg all water and today my fish are all active back. Lucky my prv 2 batch fry are ok, platinum white x salamander dumbo and salamander dumbo x salamander dumbo. 
I will need to start all over again for this project.


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

That's sad. I hope things will get better from here.


----------



## Betta Ed (Aug 11, 2021)

New mate in today... 
1 salamander 
3 red. 
Need condition them abit n hope.this time success.. 🤞


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Live food is a good conditioning meal......Good Luck!


----------



## Betta Ed (Aug 11, 2021)

Yup, live food, im trying to culture daphnia magna myself. Still not much yet. 
Thanks.


----------



## Betta Ed (Aug 11, 2021)

Wow thts alot of bubble.. 
Hope this time success..


----------



## Betta Ed (Aug 11, 2021)

Tiny baby everywhere...


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Betta Ed said:


> Tiny baby everywhere...
> 
> View attachment 1034040


Yay! Congrats!


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Sweet! 
I am trying to hold off another month. Did I just say that🤪


----------



## Betta Ed (Aug 11, 2021)

This is a big spawn.. Atleast 200++ of them.. not sure how many can survive.


----------



## Betta Ed (Aug 11, 2021)

Oops baby still very tiny after 3 weeks. Being very busy this few weeks so didt feed them much.. I only see less than 50 now


----------

